# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Aambeien

## Ru100

Ik heb vaak last van Aambeien. Ik ben heel bang om naar de dokter te gaan omdat ik begrijp dat hij erin gaat snijden!?? Ik wil dus liever gewoon vitamins bestellen bij http://www.fitperpost.nl/ . Zijn er hier mensen bekend met het gebruik van druivenpit extract tegen Aambeien?
Alvast bedankt! Grtjes An

----------

